# 2008 Calendar is DONE!!!



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

2008 Golden Retriever Calendar is ready for orders.

I've created a PayPal link on my site.

Click here to order: Golden Retriever Forum 2008 Calendar Order

These pictures (below) ain't the greatest, but the Calendar turned out great.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Hope I get the first one! Order placed at 9:15!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so exited, I want two send you an e-mail






























​


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Hope I get the first one! Order placed at 9:15!


Yup...you're the first in.....


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*me too!*

I just paid for one!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Looks great Rick.............


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

Looks really nice Rick! Just bought one, can't wait till it comes!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

They came out beautiful. I have to figure out how many I want.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I think it looks fantastic!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

I hate PayPal to start. My partner just let me use his PayPal account and when he tried to log in with his name and password, PayPal said he didn't exist. 

Soooooooooooooooooo, look for an email, Rick.

Nice job on the calendars, btw.

SJ


----------



## Tessa's Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

*Just ordered 2!*

Rick, I just put in enough for two calendars but if i gotta pay extra for sending em down ere, letme know.

Thanks again! U all done great!!

:You_Rock_


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

They look fab ecspecially the cover..... LOL


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Ash said:


> They look fab ecspecially the cover..... LOL


lol...took me a second to realize what you meant....


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Wow, oh wow! Put in my order - can't wait to get it!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> lol...took me a second to realize what you meant....


 
I was being a smarty pants::


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for a beautiful calendar. I couldn't change the quantity when I ordered... so I ordered one. I'm going back to see how to do multiple quantity orders. 
Thanks again. This is a gift that we'll all enjoy all year long.:dblthumb2


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Rick, is the shipping cost to the UK the same ?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

davebeech said:


> Rick, is the shipping cost to the UK the same ?


I'm not sure how much more it'll be, but at this point, I'm gonna cover the difference.

Remember...since you won, you get one, so if you buy extra, I'll just package them together....


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> I'm not sure how much more it'll be, but at this point, I'm gonna cover the difference.
> 
> Remember...since you won, you get one, so if you buy extra, I'll just package them together....


yep, I'm gonna buy one as well, I'll e-mail you my address details...............it looks good Rick, and thanks for ploughing so much time and effort into it !!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I too just ordered.....:artydude


They look great !!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Excellent job and a great price too! Thanks Rick! Just placed my order!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Amazing job Rick. 
I am sending an email to all our members to get one. Looks really good to me.
Joe


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Rick, they look awesome! I'll be placing my order in a little bit..


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

I just ordered mine...it looks great!

One question: When I clicked on buy now, I didn't have to set up a paypal acct to pay with my credit card...will you still get my payment and information?


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Rick, 

Is there a way to change the quantity through Paypal - or do I have to order each seperately?

Becky


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

telsmith1 said:


> Rick,
> 
> Is there a way to change the quantity through Paypal - or do I have to order each seperately?
> 
> Becky


I've received at least one order where the order was doubled. Not sure how they did it... I can't even test it, because it says I can't send money to myself when I try and check...


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Just ordered & can't wait to get it! It looks great!! Rick & Family - Thanks for all of your hard work!!!!!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Rick, I emailed you about ordering in quantity, as well, so if either you learn how to do it, OR, if whoever DOES know, please post it!!!

That said, I want to encourage _everyone_ to order *LOTS AND LOTS *of this wonderful calendar, not only because it is terrific and Rick very obviously put his heart into it, but because the more calendars that are sold, the more help Joe will have with funding the Forum, which is increasingly expensive to maintain. It is my understanding that donations for it's operation have pretty nearly stopped coming in. We need to do this for Joe.
They'll make wonderful gifts for friends, and how fun to be able to tell them that either that is YOUR dog featured, or that you know the dog and owner! 

Buy a calendar,
fund the Forum!

*This unpaid public announcement has not been solicited nor endorsed by any parties involved! ​


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Is the list of who the dogs/owners are for each of the months posted somewhere?


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

lgnutah said:


> Is the list of who the dogs/owners are for each of the months posted somewhere?


 
good question..


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

lgnutah said:


> Is the list of who the dogs/owners are for each of the months posted somewhere?


I can make that list.....much easier for you guys than having to go through each months contest to see who won.....

I'll try and make that list tonight.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Rick:

I sent a couple emails to ya.

Would rather not use PayPal but don't know how to do it.......

Can you help?

SJ


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks for your hard work Rick. Just ordered one for me and my kids!!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

AtticusJordie said:


> Rick:
> 
> I sent a couple emails to ya.
> 
> ...


Did I answer your e-mails? I thought I had been answering them all.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Here's the list:

Cover: Ash
January: Maggies Mom - Abbie
February: davebeech - Tom
March: Lestorm
April: Sunny Delight - Sunny
May: sharlin - Skyler
June: welshgold - Gracie
July: Angel Kody - Jester
August: hgatesy - Parker & Camden
September: Robs GRs - Liam
October: THE HONEY WOLVES - Jaime & Katie
November: DanielleH - London
December: jessme7 - marley & maya


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*yippee!*

I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

I got around the quantity in Paypal by not using Rick's link, instead i just went through my Paypal account and sent money to Rick's email address. Hope that was ok Rick?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

telsmith1 said:


> I got around the quantity in Paypal by not using Rick's link, instead i just went through my Paypal account and sent money to Rick's email address. Hope that was ok Rick?


Works perfect for me.....


----------



## KylesGR (Aug 30, 2007)

looks good just ordered 1


----------



## Tessa's Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

*How to order more than one!*



RickGibbs said:


> I've received at least one order where the order was doubled. Not sure how they did it... I can't even test it, because it says I can't send money to myself when I try and check...


If you try to pay thru Rick's weblink, it doesn't let you modify the amounts so here is what I did. I signed into my own paypal account, and since I knew the amount per calendar was 12 dlls., I sent a payment for two calendars to [email protected] and it worked.... :uhoh:

It did, didn't it Rick???:


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I just ordered mine.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Tessa's Mom said:


> It did, didn't it Rick???:


Yep...it worked great. 

I may try and redo the PayPal link to see if I can make it so a person can change the quantity.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm a bit surprised at the response so far..... I'm excited. I look forward to giving a chunk of a donation to Joe and saying "Here's what we got ya...."

I'm going to make a trip to Staples for some binding Monday or Tuesday....so I hope I can get the first batch mailed out by Wednesday.... It all depends on time.... 

Worst case, I'll have a huge batch to send out on Saturday....


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

Re: the quantity thing... I sent two separate orders b/c I couldn't figure it out. Feel free to save a bit on shipping and ship them together. Thanks!

Re: donations "drying up"... I just mailed one a couple of weeks ago... heck, why not send an email to all active members requesting a holiday donation? I thought we were going to have ads on here to help with costs? But then they were taken off? I assumed that was b/c they weren't "needed" financially?

I'm not trying to change the topic.... just wanted to make a donation suggestion. If donations aren't reliable, then maybe something like membership fees or ads with a regular money stream would be better.

Lisa W


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yay I ordered mine!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Anything left over on shipping costs will also be sent to Joe....I hope everyone is okay with that...


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Alternative to using PayPal for calendars*



RickGibbs said:


> Did I answer your e-mails? I thought I had been answering them all.....


I sent two so far but have received no responses back yet. Not on my forum PM's or personal email.

Your'e welcome to just PM me here and I'll get the data from you then.

I was going to order three to start and make a donation at the same time.

SJ


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

AtticusJordie said:


> I sent two so far but have received no responses back yet. Not on my forum PM's or personal email.
> 
> Your'e welcome to just PM me here and I'll get the data from you then.
> 
> ...


I just sent you a PM.....


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Just ordered mine...how do I get Taz on next years?


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> Anything left over on shipping costs will also be sent to Joe....I hope everyone is okay with that...


Whatever's left to Joe is COOOOOOOOOOOOL. Ordered mine as well.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Just want to bump this up and make sure everyone gets a chance to see it....

My family will be having a big shipping party this weekend to get all first orders mailed out....


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Just ordered mine..............


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Today is your last chance to make it in for the first shipment.....we'll have our first orders in the mail tomorrow.....


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> Today is your last chance to make it in for the first shipment.....we'll have our first orders in the mail tomorrow.....


Yippee!! Thanks Rick!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow that is great. How do we go about getting a copy, Our picture was selected, pups in the bath. We havent heard anything so far.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

QUICK UPDATE: Staples had a backlog of orders and won't be done with my binding until tonight. So I've got 65 calendars sitting at Staples, waiting to be binded. 

Hopefully, they'll all go out in tomorrow's mail.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Calendars are all binded and I've got address labels printed and ready to go. The binding was actually done yesterday, but the two roads leading to Staples were flooded yesterday and my wife didn't want to risk driving through deep standing water....gotta love that rain....

So.....all calendars will be shipped tomorrow, finally.

Anyone who still wants one though, can still order them. I had an extra 20 or so printed and binded, so I can ship them one at a time after tomorrow....


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Calendars are all binded and I've got address labels printed and ready to go. The binding was actually done yesterday, but the two roads leading to Staples were flooded yesterday and my wife didn't want to risk driving through deep standing water....gotta love that rain....
> 
> So.....all calendars will be shipped tomorrow, finally.
> 
> Anyone who still wants one though, can still order them. I had an extra 20 or so printed and binded, so I can ship them one at a time after tomorrow....


I'll want one....I just don't know when we'll have the $ for it.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Just ordered mine.


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

Cool Calendar !!!! Great job, Rick !!!
I'll buy one of them....
BUT Rick !!! Read your private message !!
I send you some question about this...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

UPDATE!!!

All calendars were shipped today. And I'm excited to hear when everyone gets theirs. I hope they survive good in shipping.

If everyone could PM me or e-mail ([email protected]) me when they get theirs, I'd really appreciate that, so I can mark you off the list...

Between shipping costs, binding and printing....I went a little over what I had budgeted, but I still have around $200 for Joe....so that's great.

I still have a few calendars left, too. And can always print them in batches of 10, if there's still others wanting them...


----------



## Zookeepermama (Nov 12, 2007)

Hey Rick! The calendar looks fantastic, and it survived shipping just fine! My hubby ordered me a surprise calendar (I dont think I was sposed to see it, but I knew what it was when I saw your name on it hehehe) Ill pm ya with his name and stuff...Nice job, Im hoping to get Daisy into next years


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

mine arrived this morning !!

Nice job Rick, and thanks again for all the hard work you've put into making it work..................Cheers !!!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Got mine..........


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks Rick mine arrived this morning OH is gutted cause he bought a Calendar for me for Xmas and it's no where near as good lol


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you!

My calender is up on the wall already. Wow what wonderful pics they all are.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm so happy so many people like the way they turned out. I was really worried people would feel ripped off because I didn't go the expensive print shop route with them...

I know I like the way they turned out, but I can be biased that way sometimes....


----------



## Tessa's Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

Rick, 

Can you tell me when you shipped mine out? And, if it was thru regular snail mail... Mail in Mexico is really ssssllllllllllllo o o o o o o o o w w w w w...
Really look forward to getting my two calendars... 

TM


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Tessa's Mom said:


> Rick,
> 
> Can you tell me when you shipped mine out? And, if it was thru regular snail mail... Mail in Mexico is really ssssllllllllllllo o o o o o o o o w w w w w...
> Really look forward to getting my two calendars...
> ...


I believe yours was in that first shipping....so it's on it's way....

To everyone who's in the second batch, we're still working on it..... Like I said in another thread, I'm two paychecks behind at work, so I'm having some problems getting them all binded. Hopefully, I'll get paid tomorrow and I can get them all binded and shipped on Saturday....


----------



## Tessa's Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

*Ok, Thnks!*



RickGibbs said:


> I believe yours was in that first shipping....so it's on it's way....
> 
> To everyone who's in the second batch, we're still working on it..... Like I said in another thread, I'm two paychecks behind at work, so I'm having some problems getting them all binded. Hopefully, I'll get paid tomorrow and I can get them all binded and shipped on Saturday....


 
Thank you! i will patiently wait a bit longer...


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

just ordered ours - love the cover pic


----------

